# Waypoint - Out of State (GA)



## Adrian82 (Jun 5, 2017)

Do you have to live in a state served by Waypoint or can I mail my soil from GA to TN? I will even consider a quick drive to TN to mail from an in-state post office.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I mail mine from AR to TN.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You can mail it from any continental state. You can also mail it from non continental ones Canada and I think Mexico by filling out a form. The form is mainly for them to destroy the soil samples to control cross contamination.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

I live in MO and have had no issues sending my samples to the Memphis, TN lab. You should be good


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Yes, you can send your soil sample to any soil testing lab in the US, I don't think they care as long as a check is attached to the sample


----------



## Adrian82 (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks for the responses!


----------

